# A Simpatica Belem do Sao Francisco/PE



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Ola a todos! Espero que estajam bem.
Hoje quero apresentar mais uma cidade nas margens do Rio
Sao Francisco: Belem do Sao Francisco.
A cidade alem de possui casaroes do século XX em
boa (ou media) conservacao, possui
uma vista maravilhosa do nosso
amado Rio Sao Francisco.

Bem, sem mais papo furado, bora para
o que interessa.

1 -








Fonte: Internet

2 -








Fote: Internet

3 -








Fonte: Internet

4 -








Fonte: Internet

5 -








Fonte: Internet

6 -








Fonte: Internet

7 -








Fonte: Internet

8 -








Fonte: Internet

9 -








Fonte: Internet

10 -








Fonte: Internet

11 -








Fonte: Internet

12 - 
Fonte: Instagram @citybelem

13 - 
Fonte: Instagram @aprodutora_ @poetadicarvalho

14 - 
Fonte: Instagram @riachopequeno

15 -








Fonte: Internet

16 -








Fonte: Internet

17 -








Fonte: Internet

18 -








Fonte: Internet

19 - 
Fonte: Instagram @janypedroso

20 - 
Fonte: Instagram @citybelem

21 - 
Fonte: Instagram @citybelem

22 - 
Fonte: Instagram @augustojcoelhofotografia

23 - 
Fonte: Instagram @mauricelia.andradejut

24 - 
Fonte: Instagram @riachopequeno

25 - 
Fonte: Instagram @citybelem


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Que gracinha essa city!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Tourniquet said:


> Que gracinha essa city!


Pois é.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Belém do São Francisco! Além de ter um bonito centro histórico, é um dos maiores centros universitários do interior pernambucano.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Que cidadezinha bonitinha, gostei do que vi. Gostei muito dos casarios antigos e daquelas casinhas coloridas.... parabéns por mais um thread de nossas joinhas pernambucanas do interior!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Pernambucano Soul said:


> Que cidadezinha bonitinha, gostei do que vi. Gostei muito dos casarios antigos e daquelas casinhas coloridas.... parabéns por mais um thread de nossas joinhas pernambucanas do interior!


De nada!


----------



## ewertonrichard (Mar 27, 2010)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar dessa cidade, surpreendeu positivamente. Muito simpática!


----------



## Abu.EdL (Apr 15, 2008)

Depois de assistir Bacurau, percebi que preciso muito conhecer o interior nordestino... E esse thread só fez aumentar essa vontade! Que paisagens! Que clima bucólico... Sensacional!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

Abu.EdL said:


> Depois de assistir Bacurau, percebi que preciso muito conhecer o interior nordestino... E esse thread só fez aumentar essa vontade! Que paisagens! Que clima bucólico... Sensacional!


Venha e será bem recebido!
Se for, não deixe de visitar Caruaru, Garanhuns, Petrolândia, Petrolina e Triunfo.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

O Vale do São Francisco guarda cidades bastante pitorescas. Gostei de ver Belém do São Francisco por aqui. 

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

abrandao said:


> O Vale do São Francisco guarda cidades bastante pitorescas. Gostei de ver Belém do São Francisco por aqui.
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread!


Obrigado!!


----------

